# Finally - one for the Marines



## Constant Laubscher (May 21, 2011)

This one took me six hours to adjust the drawing cut with the laser tweak it again and put it together 5 times.
This one is for the Marines!

Difficult to have a picture that shows the complete picture but here it is.

I am still playing with the colors and will also have some blue in the barrel.

Comments are welcome.

 Two more kits to go to have a 100 inlay kits :tongue: (does not include options)


----------



## broitblat (May 21, 2011)

Constant,

That is a great looking design -- it may be my favorite,  yet.  Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## jasontg99 (May 21, 2011)

Finally???  Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY.  Where is the NAVY kit???  Let the NAVY vs marines argument begin!!!  M.A.R.I.N.E.  My Azz Rides In Navy Equipment.  U.S.M.C.  Uncle Sams Misguided Children.


----------



## woodgraver (May 21, 2011)

Great job Constant!  I like the colors you chose and the engraving is top notch as always.


----------



## Florida Marine (May 21, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Finally??? * Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY.*  Where is the NAVY kit???  Let the NAVY vs marines argument begin!!!  M.A.R.I.N.E.  My Azz Rides In Navy Equipment.  U.S.M.C.  Uncle Sams Misguided Children.



Yeah, the Men's Department.

I HAVE to have one (or more!) of these!  

Thanks for doing this!

Sean


----------



## Seer (May 22, 2011)

When is the Air Force one coming?


----------



## wizard (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful design! Smart looking pen! How's the difficulty level in putting that together. Regards, Doc


----------



## markgum (May 22, 2011)

+1



jasontg99 said:


> Finally??? Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY. Where is the NAVY kit??? Let the NAVY vs marines argument begin!!! M.A.R.I.N.E. My Azz Rides In Navy Equipment. U.S.M.C. Uncle Sams Misguided Children.


 
Great looking pen.


----------



## Gregf (May 22, 2011)

Looks nice! 
Would make a great gift.


----------



## eldee (May 22, 2011)

Florida Marine said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally??? * Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY.*  Where is the NAVY kit???  Let the NAVY vs marines argument begin!!!  M.A.R.I.N.E.  My Azz Rides In Navy Equipment.  U.S.M.C.  Uncle Sams Misguided Children.
> ...



That's hilarious!
Really great looking pen.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Finally??? Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY. Where is the NAVY kit??? Let the NAVY vs marines argument begin!!! M.A.R.I.N.E. My Azz Rides In Navy Equipment. U.S.M.C. Uncle Sams Misguided Children.


 
Here it is:


----------



## MorganGrafixx (May 24, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Finally???  Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY.


Yes...the *MEN'S* department!



jasontg99 said:


> Where is the NAVY kit???  Let the NAVY vs marines argument begin!!!  M.A.R.I.N.E.  My Azz Rides In Navy Equipment.  U.S.M.C.  Uncle Sams Misguided Children.


Yes...we DO ride on Navy boats...the squidleys need someone to protect them and We need someone to dance with! 
But seriously, I never met a Navy Chief I didn't like. Consequently there's never been a Navy Chief who never met a chow hall he didn't like either.


----------



## Florida Marine (Nov 24, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> This one took me six hours to adjust the drawing cut with the laser tweak it again and put it together 5 times.
> This one is for the Marines!
> 
> Difficult to have a picture that shows the complete picture but here it is.
> ...



Constant...have looked a number of times on your web site, when are you going to put these up for sale?

Would REALLY like a few soon.

Sean


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Boats and Hotels*



MorganGrafixx said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally??? Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY.
> ...


 Yep, they allow Marines on boats and hotels --- *SHIPS*, on the other hand, bar them and all their kin.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty impressive Constant!


----------



## kenspens (Nov 24, 2011)

NICE JOB !! Constant

love the design and colors!!
great workmanship

sincerely
ken brown
kenspens


----------



## tim self (Nov 24, 2011)

A MUST have!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 24, 2011)

I noticed that this post is over 5 months old. Are these kits going to be available? I have a customer that wants several Marine logo pens to offer as incentives. I can do slip decals, but I think it better to offer laser kits, instead. THANKS


----------



## Monty (Nov 24, 2011)

Seer said:


> When is the Air Force one coming?


Let's not forget the Coast Guard.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 24, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Last time I checked the marines were a department of the NAVY.


 
Yeah, the Navy couldn't get it right the first time, so they established the Marines.

Let me know when the pen is for sale.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 24, 2011)

Constant, you are an amazing person, wonderful work!!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks really cool Constant!


----------



## Florida Marine (Nov 26, 2011)

Earth to Constant!

Would really like to get a few of these...


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a possibility of 6 or more of these, sold. I'd like to know when or if they will be available.


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 29, 2011)

Constant:  You iz da man!!!   I certainly do hope you continue with all four, or five, or six, if you include Coast Guard and Sea Bees!   I think I would have a market, at least, for the Major Four!  I had a retired Marine, recently, saw my pens and told me when I had one with the Marines Emblem to consider it sold!  I considered decals and checked into the trademark BS and well let's just say, this is timely!  Thank You.


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 30, 2011)

Good show, Constant.   I like the Navy, too.  I guess it will be a while before jasontg99 will challenge the Master, huh!!!  ???  You put him in his place.   Can anyone say gangplank???   Seriously, I have full respect for ANY branch of the military!!!


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 30, 2011)

+1 on all the flattering comments. The proportions a right on and the colors really work.

I, also am looking for the USAF designs. There is an old and new design of the USAF logos. I live in San Antonio - a big Air Force town and I bet the Air Force designs would really go well. Maybe something incorporating both designs would keep the copyright wolves away!!!

I'll keep checking your website for them.
Keep up the great designs. After 100 designs what is your next goal, besides taking some time off?:smile-big:
gordon


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 30, 2011)

*Some people spend an entire lifetime wondering if they made a difference in the world. But, the Marines don't have that problem. *
Ronald Reagan, President of the United States; 1985


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, Constant, for displaying the Navy pen! Each time that the dogs of war were called upon to be "first in, last out", the U.S. Navy was always there to provide cab service.

Perhaps the Navy Seal would look more authentic  if it were yellow and black checkered with a lighted dome, you know, like those taxis in NYC

Hoorah!


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 30, 2011)

Great job.  Very nice.


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 30, 2011)

I like it.  And yes, I tell the missus that we were the Men's Department of the Navy.  Even my brother (10 years in the Navy) agrees.


----------



## MrWright (Nov 30, 2011)

As  one Marine to another...oooh  rah.  Simper Fi.  Great looking pen.  I like the size of the Globe and Anchor.  Mine are smaller, and decaled.  Frank


----------



## Florida Marine (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Constant around any longer?


----------



## kennicka (Dec 10, 2011)

I got an email from him last week stating that these would be available before the end of Dec.  I am really looking forwrad to getting them.  

Semper Fi.  Tony


----------



## Florida Marine (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Tony, good to go!


----------



## denaucoin (Dec 10, 2011)

Absultley beautiful, cant wait to get some.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work.  Let me know as soon as you have them available.  I just had someone ask at my last show for a Marine pen.  (I always wear my Marine Vet cap at the shows.)


----------

